# Water Cooling



## JoltFreak (Apr 4, 2008)

http://rog.asus.com/product/product_striker2extreme_over.aspx

Thats The Motherboard I Just Purchased. If You Look In The Middle Of The Board There Is A Liquid Cooling Sytem In/Out.
Is There Anyway To Just Attach The Watercooling Tubes To Those In/Out Holes Instead Of Attaching It To The Processor?
I Would Like A Heatsink, And Watercooling, And Im Getting The Coolermaster Chasis 1010

I Want To Overclock As Much As Possible.

Thanks.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am not really sure if i understand your question but from what I am thinking you are asking, YES you can just watercool the chipset alone or loop it in with a CPU water block. You leave that water block that is already on the board and connect that to the water cooling system. That is how they designed it so you get some passive cooling as well as water


----------



## JoltFreak (Apr 4, 2008)

im saying use a heatsink and not attach the watercooling to the cpu


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well you can water cool or leave that heat sink as passive. 
You don't have to water cool your CPU, you can just use air cooling.


----------



## JoltFreak (Apr 4, 2008)

can i have watercooling and a heatsink with the motherboard i have?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well if you are talking about water cooling your CPU and have a heat sink on your CPU as well, then no


----------



## JoltFreak (Apr 4, 2008)

no, heatsink the cpu and watercool the board, look at the link i sent again
thanks


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, now i hope i am on the same frequency

Yes you can just water cool the chipset and use a heatsink on your CPU

Personally i would just do both if I was going to the trouble of setting up a cooling system


----------



## JoltFreak (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks that answered my question. im doing both with the coolermaster chasis 1010 so i can overclock alot


----------

